# camper and powerinverter



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

well i was in my camper for the holliday hoping to figure it out i put in a battery and the lights worked ofcourse but the outlets for some reason didnt want to work so have to see whats going on.my powerinverter although testing fuses they all are ok but it didnt seem as if the inverter was on .i dont think there are fuses anywhere else.


----------

